# Cocobolo Cigar



## splinter99 (Jul 21, 2009)

Enjoyed some time in the shop today and this was the result..Cocobolo segmented with a black acrylic from woodturningz, black veneer and aluminum.. Finish is ca.. 








Comments welcomed, thanks for looking


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW!!! that is gorgeous. Nice job!


----------



## louisbry (Jul 21, 2009)

Very well done, Harold.  Your choice of  materials work nicely.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 21, 2009)

SWEET! I like!


----------



## twoofakind (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks great and nice finish.


----------



## Bree (Jul 21, 2009)

Spectacular cigar!  I absolutely love this pen.
:star::star::star:


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 21, 2009)

Harold, possibly one of the best cigars I have seen. Fit and finish is spot on, bravo!!!


----------



## Bree (Jul 21, 2009)

Could you describe exactly how you finished this pen??
:question::question::question:


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful Job!  Great choice of materials.


----------



## el_d (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks Pricey. Thats a good thing.


----------



## splinter99 (Jul 21, 2009)

Bree, I sanded and mm through all the grits, spray the blank with accelerator with lathe runnung on medium speed. Fold a sheet of paper towel into a long 1 inch wide strip. hold this under the spinning blank. move it back and forth one pass while drizzeling thin ca where the blank and paper towel meet. Take the ca away and continue moving the paper towel back and forth about 3 or four more times..do all this very quickly..wait a few seconds and give it another coat..spritz with accelerator about every 3 coats or as needed..I put about 10 coats on this pen..after the last coat, spritz again with accelerator..I like to let it cure for an hour or so..You will have to use a razor knife to part the bushings off. After the blank has cured. sand it with mm through all the grits, wiping it with a paper towel between each grit. The final step is a quick buff with        Mc Guires scratch and swirl remover


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW


----------



## B727phixer (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice Job Harold! I love to see an artist at work!:biggrin:


----------



## broitblat (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautifully done!

  -Barry


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 22, 2009)

What a finish!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 22, 2009)

That is a beauty.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice looking Cigar . The fit and fnish is right on . Good match of material .


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 22, 2009)

Beautiful pen!


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice looking!!!


----------



## Bree (Jul 22, 2009)

splinter99 said:


> Bree, I sanded and mm through all the grits, spray the blank with accelerator with lathe runnung on medium speed. Fold a sheet of paper towel into a long 1 inch wide strip. hold this under the spinning blank. move it back and forth one pass while drizzeling thin ca where the blank and paper towel meet. Take the ca away and continue moving the paper towel back and forth about 3 or four more times..do all this very quickly..wait a few seconds and give it another coat..spritz with accelerator about every 3 coats or as needed..I put about 10 coats on this pen..after the last coat, spritz again with accelerator..I like to let it cure for an hour or so..You will have to use a razor knife to part the bushings off. After the blank has cured. sand it with mm through all the grits, wiping it with a paper towel between each grit. The final step is a quick buff with Mc Guires scratch and swirl remover


 
When I first looked at the pen I almost thought that you had kept the top clip assembly off and finished the bottom assembly on the short tube right along with the blank because the sheen has almost no noticable break.  I didn't notice that you had said the finish was CA at first.  It looked liked a fine lacquer to me initially.  It is simply beautiful work. 

I just saved your technique to a file and I am going to try it next time I get a chance to do some turning.  May not be this weekend because I have a weekend long motorcycle ride to lead.

But I will say this... there is no finer finished pen that I have seen than that one.  There are fabulous woods and segmentations and artistry of all kinds but that finish is just beauty incarnate as far as I am concerned.  Kudos to you.
:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 22, 2009)

Harold

Very well done. Nice fit and finish. I have a question about finishing with CA. Is there any possibilities being that you used 3 different type materials that the CA can crackle on the acrylic or the aluminum???  I have often wanted to try using this combination of materials but the finishing aspect has kept me from trying. I have this idea that applying a CA glue on top of metals or plastics would crack or peel. Any thoughts????

Thanks for showing. Well done.


----------



## splinter99 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words folks..John T. I havnt had any problems with ca crackling on "multi material" blanks. I have one thats been around a couple of years and its still ok


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jul 22, 2009)

Harold,
As always your finish is killer. I like the combo. Well done.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 22, 2009)

That is a very nice cigar. Nice work.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 23, 2009)

Excellent work, the finish is amazing!


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow...I can see my inner soul in that finish it's so deep!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ligget said:


> Excellent work, the finish is amazing!



.. and coming from Mr Ligget, that's saying something!


----------



## johncrane (Jul 23, 2009)

That's a ripper well done.:biggrin:


----------



## CarpenterAnt (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks like that pen is destined for a desk on Wall Street.
Try to get back some of the money they "Borrowed" off us.


----------



## TRRH (Apr 11, 2010)

Fantastic!!...I've just started making pens but have not ventured into segmented pens (yet)....a few pics or text on how you made such a smooth & elaborate segmented pen would be appreciated 
cheers,
Terry, NB Canada


----------



## jbostian (Apr 11, 2010)

Great looking pen.

Jamie


----------



## JimMc7 (Apr 11, 2010)

Beautiful pen!


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 11, 2010)

very classy it looks great


----------



## David Keller (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice, nice, nice.  Great looking pen.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 12, 2010)

Great looking pen Harold. That is a fine combo of segmenting.


----------



## cschimmel (Apr 12, 2010)

That has to be the best cigar pen I have ever seen.  Very nice work.


----------

